# What kind of hair bands do you use?



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I want to start keeping Princess' hair up, but everytime I put it in a rubber band (goody's, ouchless) she ends up with a mat in no time.

What's the trick to keeping the hair from matting in the top knot?

What kind of rubber band do you use to keep it in place?

Thanks~ Jodi


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My favorite bands are from Show Off Products, but when you are in a pinch you can go to Sally's Beauty Supply and get a bag of bands used for braiding African-American hair.

No matter which band I use, I cut the band out instead of trying to unwrap it. It saves more hair. Show Off Products also sells a pair of band scissors for only $4.00. They have a little notch to slip under the band and snip without cutting hair. (You can also go to a pet supply place and get scissors for small bird nails - canary, finches, etc.)

On top of it all, the owner of Show Off Products is very friendly and will personally call you if there is a problem with your order or something not available. She's very kind.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Great, I love links to new sites 

Have you tried that Stick 'Um Up yet?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, I haven't bothered because I just do a basic ponytail when I put their hair up. Since our breed doesn't use topknots in the ring, it would be pointless for me to try to master getting one done perfect. I was talking with a Shih Tzu breeder (my mom now has Shih Tzus) and those top knots sound incredibly involved. 

I don't even do ponytails at home often. I just let their hair flop around as they play.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Kimberly 
Ahnold has had his bangs trimmed and he looks so adorable . No way could I manage those little elastic bands . I guess that is why I have boys .
he and cosmo now have the same doo. I had to shorten them up a wee bit as with all the playing Ahnold was gettin so many little mats .. 
Lois ( the groomer ) said I will make your life a little easier and she did . They were voted the cutest dogs at the groomers on Monday .. Yeah !


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awww. I bet he looks adorable. The cut sure looks great on Cosmo!

I'm so glad you have such a wonderful groomer. She earned a couple extra brownie points for the boys getting the vote of cutest dogs. Ha ha!

Ahnold is really good at tolerating the grooming, but I bet he feels better with an even shorter "do".


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww~ It sounds like Ahnold is doing wonderful at your house.
I am so happy for him and for you! I bet he looks adorable with is short "do"~
Where are the pictures?


----------

